# Hopefully a quick question



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Not that I know of. However, you can set your car to honk when you lock it with the remote. Listen for the honk.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah I have that set, its more of one of the things where Ill be sitting in the movie theater and thinking "man did I lock the car" With my WRX I had a two way remote so I could always check the status, then with the caddy it had to have been locked because the car does that already. So thats why I liked it so much


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not sure if your car has the push button start but I thought if you had it, the doors would lock/unlock depending on your distance from the car. I know nissans are set up that way.


*Edit: Just noticed you said ls
Aftermarket alarm is the only way I think you will achieve this.


Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Mick said:


> Not sure if your car has the push button start but I thought if you had it, the doors would lock/unlock depending on your distance from the car. I know nissans are set up that way.


No they are not. My mom has an 07 Nissan Altima Hybrid w/their "Intelligent Key" (Smart Key System in Toyota parlance). On Nissans, if the Intelligent Key fob is io you, the doors will unlock when you're near that door and you press the black button. Press it again to lock. (Toyota's w/SKS like mine make you touch the back of the either two front door handles or press on the trunk switch to unlock. Pressing on the black buttons locks. Newer Toyotas have a touch sensitive ridge to lock instead.)

They (Toyotas and Nissans) will not auto-lock or auto-unlock w/o pressing buttons. But, they have a behavior where if you unlock the door either via above steps or pushing buttons on the fob and no doors are opened within a certain time (e.g. 30 sec), the doors will auto-lock.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

_On Nissans, if the Intelligent Key fob is in you,_

Ouch! That's why I won't buy a Nissan.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

^^^
Whoops. Was a typo. I is next to the o.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not sure of compatability or adaptability, but this might be worth a look...

Remote Start 2-Way Advanced - 19213467 - Electronics - Impala - 2010 - Chevrolet - by Gm - 2-Way

GM OEM p/n 19213467


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

My 2012 2LT RS always locks when I leave the car....running in the automatic car wash.

Hence the reason why I carry a spare key when going there.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> My 2012 2LT RS always locks when I leave the car....running in the automatic car wash.
> 
> Hence the reason why I carry a spare key when going there.


Do you have the passive/keyless start? My LTZ won't lock if I leave the keys inside...it triple-toots the horn to let me know the key is inside. This happens when I leave the fob in my lunch carrier, and park to run
into the store, bank or wherever.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Use the OnStar remote app if you have a smartphone. Never worry again, just open the app and lock/unlock/start/stop it from anywhere.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Use the OnStar remote app if you have a smartphone. Never worry again, just open the app and lock/unlock/start/stop it from anywhere.


thats what i do and i love it. plus i park to far away from my work/ where i sit so in the winter the long range remote start will be awesome!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

JediSamReye said:


> Hello everyone I have had my 2012 Cruze LS for about a month now and Im coming from a 05 cadillac STS and the only thing that Im really missing is when I would turn the car off and shut my door the car would self lock after 15 secs. Is there a setting in the Cruze to make it do the same? It was always such a nice piece of mind, because most of the time I cant think of if I locked it or not.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Check the configuration settings. I remember that the power locks can be programmed, but I don't remember the options.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah I have been playing with the onStar app and I think thats atleast good enough for now, I will pour through the manual again and see if there is anything, I would really think there would be something


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Also remember that the MSRP for the 2005 Cadillac STS is more than double ($40,000 and up) the Cruze LS pricing, even without inflation in the intervening seven years. Some features will simply not be in the Cruze LS.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

My Cadillac had a 320 horsepower v8, heated seats and a heated steering wheel, remote start, push button start. All Im asking for of the features is auto door locks when I walk away from the car...... And it was 49k haha


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

^^^ I think that's in the config menu in the radio somewhere. I set up the "auto lock timer" feature or something like that on my car a few days ago but haven't tested it out. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

yeah in the manual it mentions "delayed lock" and it mentions just want I want, after a certain amount of time after the last door is closed it locks. But I turned it on and then went for a drive, parked the car and turned it off and came back to the car a few mins later and it still wasnt locked


----------

